# Weight limits



## joljenni (21 May 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just have a quick question about weight requirements or limits. I am a woman and yes I weigh more then the average woman my size. I am 5'6" and weigh 165 lbs. I run everyday, can do all the requirements to qualify and believe it or not am the healthiest person I know. Every person in my family is 200+. I work very hard to be the size I am (an 8), genetics are not on my side! My only concern is on a BMI Index scale it says I am overweight. My medical is in 5 days and I am just concerned if even though I can do everything if my weight will hold me back. I have read the forums and found a lot of contradictions about the subject. I'm hoping as long as they see I can do everything and more my weight won't matter. I also have a very big build and am described as solid. BMI Index doesn't take stature into consideration so hopefully it doesn't matter. If anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated and thank-you in advance!


----------



## 2010newbie (21 May 2012)

I am considered obese according to the BMI. No one has ever mentioned BMI to me and i pass all the CF Express with ease.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> am the healthiest person I know.



Well, depending on the health of the people you know, this may or may not mean something  ;D


----------



## 421_434_226 (21 May 2012)

Didn't the Forces go through a BMI fiasco in the late 80s early 90s, being vertically challenged I really hate BMI charts. I seem to recall that at the time the infamous "they" tended to look at the chart and term people as obese without taking into consideration the person's actual fitness level (until further testing proved otherwise). As said earlier if you can pass the fitness tests (personally I always shot for  higher than the minimum standard I think that "exempt" is a good staring point). Actually I believe that BMI is only used as an indicator of possible problems by medical personnel now.


----------



## matt4545 (21 May 2012)

As far as I know , as long as you can meet the physical standards set by the CF  you will have no problem. There are plenty of bigger people in the CF, and if there is a weight limit then it is not enforced.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2012)

SeaCorporal said:
			
		

> and if there is a weight limit then it is not enforced.



There is not one. BMI is not used to boot people out anymore. It is however an indicator of potential medical issues. Depending on the results of medical examinations, those issues may keep you out, not the BMI itself.


----------



## joljenni (21 May 2012)

Ok, perfect! Thank-you everyone.  My blood pressure, heart rate and cholesterol are all perfect. And yes I agree going for exempt is best. I do 60 push ups and sit ups every night before bed so I'm not too concerned. When people look or ask my weight they're always surprised at how high the number is. Then again it is a known fact that muscle is denser then fat and BMI doesn't take that into consideration.


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> Then again it is a known fact that muscle is denser then fat and BMI doesn't take that into consideration.



There is fine print that says you're supposed to take people's body composition into consideration as well  .

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 May 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is fine print that says you're supposed to take people's body composition into consideration as well  .
> 
> MM



C'mon, you know NOBODY reads fine print. Well, maybe some lawyers.......


----------



## medicineman (21 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> C'mon, you know NOBODY reads fine print. Well, maybe some lawyers.......



Yeah, just like the 5% of people that actually read signs are generally illiterate  ;D

MM


----------



## BernDawg (21 May 2012)

joljenni said:
			
		

> Ok, perfect! Thank-you everyone.  My blood pressure, heart rate and cholesterol are all perfect. And yes I agree going for exempt is best. I do 60 push ups and sit ups every night before bed so I'm not too concerned. When people look or ask my weight they're always surprised at how high the number is. Then again it is a known fact that muscle is denser then fat and BMI doesn't take that into consideration.



A woman that does 60 proper form push ups every day will have no problem with the express test......


----------



## Trick (21 May 2012)

BMI really just offers a rough picture of someone's health related to their size. If you can do a set of 60 good pushups, I think you're healthy enough. Just make sure you have a strong cardio base as well. In my experience, the higher BMI boxers I know struggle with their long-term endurance despite being very fit. As a point of reference, I know a nationally ranked female boxer who is just a few pounds smaller than you at your height and no one has ever accused her of being unhealthy.


----------



## Mushroom (21 May 2012)

I wouldn't worry about your BMI,  I'm 5'5 and typically weigh in around 150lbs according to my BMI I could loose a few pounds but according to the trainer I weigh in with im less than 18% body fat and shouldnt loose any of them.  Dont let a scale tell you your fat and dont worry about the BMI if you were 160lbs of unhealthy you would know it and they could see it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 May 2012)

60 push ups,damn...


----------



## joljenni (21 May 2012)

Haha yes sir! Grade 11 I made a commitment to lose 100 lbs. So me being the competitive go getter I am, I lost 101. Everyday I run for an hour and 20 min, weight lift, do half an hour of yoga, and kick boxing twice a week. I do 60 push ups and sit ups every night before bed. I'm going to try something new and alternate cycling into my running. My mentor is my old high school teacher who used to be on the Canadian Olympic Parasailing Team. He retired from the sport and became a gym teacher. I owe all my physical strength to him. He was the first person to believe I could do it. And to everyone else, well I proved them wrong.  

I am not worried about the Pt test I just know I am way bigger than the average girl and was worried my weight would stop me from going onto the next step to prove what I can do. I'm also confused as to when the Pt test is. Some say before being merit listed, others say your first weekend of BMQ.


----------



## Donny (22 May 2012)

I find the BMI calculator is not accurate. It tells me i am over weight and i am 5.9 with 175LBS. 
Is long as  your cholesterol and blood sugar levels are within limits you are good. 60 push ups???


----------



## joljenni (22 May 2012)

Thank-you! And Haha yes 60 push ups. I started doing them in grade 11, that was over 5 years ago. I would hope that after 5 years one would be up to 60 by now! Yes I know it is shocking to anyone who hasn't met me before. I am used to this reaction and it is ALWAYS followed by....prove it! I remember first year of college betting a guy I could do more consecutively then he could and I ended up with a free dinner that night!  Though I'm not saying I do them with ease, I just find the best feeling is when one pushes themselves as far as they can. You really learn about yourself when pushing your boundaries.


----------



## Strike (22 May 2012)

JJ - I'm 5.4" and my average weight is around 150 lbs (a little higher now, but I'll blame that on being pregnant, lol).  No one here who knows me would ever accuse me of being overweight.

If you run regularly, that "extra weight" is likely due to bone density.  Had mine tested a few years back and I had a higher than normal bone density, which probably explains why I've never broken a bone! (Knock on wood)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Dkeh (22 May 2012)

Like everyone else says, BMI is a non issue in my experience. I am definitely considered overweight, and it has never been an issue for me. As long as you can do what is required, no one will even look twice!


----------



## estoguy (30 May 2012)

Yeah, don't sweat the BMI.  I'm about 6'2", and certainly not obese but my BMI number says I am.  Even I dropped some weight, I'd still be borderline.  Unless you have some kind of medical issue, I doubt it'll be a problem.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (30 May 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> A woman that does 60 proper form push ups every day will have no problem with the express test......



That's the kicker!! I find it rare to see people (male or female) doing proper all the way up all the way down pushups, so I'm always skeptical until I see for myself.  Its like asking someone how much they bench, unless they've lifted in a powerlifting meet, I don't believe it til I see it. More often then not its half reps or ass coming up off the bench.


but ya the BMI is BS, i'm 5'9 and just shy of 230, but I'm involved in bodybuilding so clearly my body comp not being taken into account (offseason my waist is usually 35-36in)

I think we should do like the USA and have our bodyfat tested or something along those lines.


----------



## jemcgrg (30 May 2012)

Same, I'm shorter and weigh a little more but I'm in pretty good shape and am considered borderline obese but they don't take into consideration two of the "gifts" or "curses" (if I'm running) I have been granted.


----------



## MJP (31 Jul 2012)

Zinking said:
			
		

>



Hey Troll this isn't reddit or 4chan.  Beat it.


----------

